# Equinox Supplement



## gingerlegs (8 June 2015)

Hi guys

Just looking for some genuine feedback on this product. 
I am looking at it for a stressy, ulcer prone ex racer who is immensely talented but his career is currently on hold due to the previous... it would be fed alongside an ulcer friendly diet, environment and routine.

My main issue is I can't seem to work out what is in it to meet the claims they are making, I have tried speaking to them directly but there seems to be a 'don't question it, buy it' attitude and many people have reported them to be quite pushy...
I only seem to see reports on their Facebook page about horses that have put on weight and filled out, not so much on the behavioural side. We have already managed the weight side quite well I think so I'm looking for a digestive and 'calming' supplement and it would be ideal if it was the same product!

any thoughts appreciated and I have added a token picture of said beast


----------



## Horsemad12 (8 June 2015)

I have seen the posts on FB and then tried to find info and got no where.  Will be interested in knowing more.

My friend feeds this https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?id=208713445814760&story_fbid=700478179971615

She is sponsored by them but the change in one stressy, ulcer type horse has been amazing.  I have not tried it yet but I am pretty tempted.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 June 2015)

Kind of wish I hadn't looked at the ingredients  on my tub now! 

Composition: Yeasts Yarrowia Lipolytica (a source of vitamins, amino acids, micro- and macronutrients), calcium carbonate, dried apples, dried carrots.

Dried apples and carrots?!?!?! 

I give it to Gray and the first tub I bought I went through like no ones business. They say 8g per 100kg of horse and they give you a wee scoop - which me not paying overly much attention assumed held 8g (whilst thinking it was probably more like 10g as the scoop was big enough) Nope! They scoops hold 20g so I had been massively over dosing my horse - whoops! In all honesty it has probably taken a wee bit of the edge off of him but no more so than any other calmer I have tried.


----------



## gingerlegs (8 June 2015)

Horsemad12 said:



			I have seen the posts on FB and then tried to find info and got no where.  Will be interested in knowing more.

My friend feeds this https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?id=208713445814760&story_fbid=700478179971615

She is sponsored by them but the change in one stressy, ulcer type horse has been amazing.  I have not tried it yet but I am pretty tempted.
		
Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one who can't seem to find much info! Thanks I will have a look 



EKW said:



			Kind of wish I hadn't looked at the ingredients  on my tub now! 

Composition: Yeasts Yarrowia Lipolytica (a source of vitamins, amino acids, micro- and macronutrients), calcium carbonate, dried apples, dried carrots.

Dried apples and carrots?!?!?! 

I give it to Gray and the first tub I bought I went through like no ones business. They say 8g per 100kg of horse and they give you a wee scoop - which me not paying overly much attention assumed held 8g (whilst thinking it was probably more like 10g as the scoop was big enough) Nope! They scoops hold 20g so I had been massively over dosing my horse - whoops! In all honesty it has probably taken a wee bit of the edge off of him but no more so than any other calmer I have tried.
		
Click to expand...

Food for thought, thank you. He is certainly not a wild beast but inwardly stresses about situations rather than kicking off about it, so I was just hoping something may just take the edge off.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 June 2015)

We sent a racehorse to  two little old ladies who lived in a wood, report came back,  "don't feed apples or carrots", LOL absolutely had never had apple and carrots for two years!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 June 2015)

I don't get why they have added apple and carrot unless the stuff tastes so vile without it no one will eat it. It took mine a few days to get used to eating it.


----------



## LeannePip (8 June 2015)

Its a close friend of mine who is the UK distributor of this product and i know that there has never been any intention to deceive or hide any information regarding the product and I know Sarah would be more than happy to answer absolutely any questions you have r.e equinox! 

whilst I'm here, I'll just confirm that there is no 'they' of Equinox just Sarah and her Hubby,  they bought the product to the UK market after almost loosing one of their horses following complications after a simple surgery, Sarah wanted other people to be able to benefit from the thing that saved her horses life - not to fleece or deceive any one!

OP - there are lots of testimonials on the FB page from people who have noticed a calming or less stressful outlook from their horses - i can put you in contact with these people if you'd like to talk to some of them directly?

If anyone would like to give me any feed back on the customer service or product i'd be happy to pass this on in a bid to improve on anything you thought unsavoury or pushy?


----------



## YasandCrystal (8 June 2015)

I have just bought this product to try on my youngster with perceived hindgut issues. Interestingly there is an article in the supplement about Digestive Health in the Equine Health mag suggesting that supplements could be more successful in treating ulcers than drugs like omeprazole. I quoted this on fab and Equinox reps said their product was due to be trialled by vets.


----------



## YasandCrystal (8 June 2015)

I have also heard glowing reports about Feedmarks ulcer supplement and how that has transformed many a TB who has come out of racing.


----------



## gingerlegs (9 June 2015)

LeannePip said:



			Its a close friend of mine who is the UK distributor of this product and i know that there has never been any intention to deceive or hide any information regarding the product and I know Sarah would be more than happy to answer absolutely any questions you have r.e equinox! 

whilst I'm here, I'll just confirm that there is no 'they' of Equinox just Sarah and her Hubby,  they bought the product to the UK market after almost loosing one of their horses following complications after a simple surgery, Sarah wanted other people to be able to benefit from the thing that saved her horses life - not to fleece or deceive any one!

OP - there are lots of testimonials on the FB page from people who have noticed a calming or less stressful outlook from their horses - i can put you in contact with these people if you'd like to talk to some of them directly?

If anyone would like to give me any feed back on the customer service or product i'd be happy to pass this on in a bid to improve on anything you thought unsavoury or pushy?
		
Click to expand...

I think you have misinterpreted my post.. I am not in anyway saying they are deceiving people but (as with many supplement companies) it is difficult to find a clear 'it contains 'x' which will aid 'x' behaviour'. There is a long list of things this supplement will 'help' with but not very many ingredients from what I can find. I have spoken with Sarah and not found her overly helpful but more like a general sales rep, sorry but that's how she came across to me, I'm sure she is a lovely and well meaning person! 

I was looking for feedback from people in a similar situation who have fed equinox for a similar purpose and seen results (good or bad), please don't think I was trying to out them for making false claims. 



YasandCrystal said:



			I have also heard glowing reports about Feedmarks ulcer supplement and how that has transformed many a TB who has come out of racing.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I have started him on the Feedmark Gastric Comfort, a bit too soon to see any results but I wasn't sure it would help his anxiety. However, it does very clearly contain the majority of the recommended ingredients for ulcer prone horses, so I purchased on those grounds alone! Thank you for the feedback


----------



## LeannePip (9 June 2015)

Gingerlegs, I didn't think anything of the sort, I just wanted to add a bit more depth to the situation.  Please just bear in mind that Sarah had no input in the manufacture/ design of the product so this is probably why it maybe seems sales reppy?

All the ingredients in the product are listed, there is nothing in it that isn't listed, but yes the ingredient list is minimal - perhaps that's a good thing? I honestly couldn't explain to you why it works or what part directly effects the behavior/ the gut/ the coat/ the attitude but i do know a lot of people who have found it very beneficial in many ways and quite often in different ways - each horse is different so perhaps it works differently for each of them.  I would be more than happy to put you in contact with the people who have seen benefits in similar horses to yours that your describe, not affiliated to the company in any way, just regular horse owners, and that is a genuine offer  

What my Vet told me was that Equinox was the result of a team of scientists looking for new ways to produce yeast in a way to extract fat from it, but as other research shows, yeast is also an effective gut balancer/ enhancer so i guess it still serves more than one purpose - Happy gut, Happy horse?  The initial aim was to produce something for weight gain condition - and i suppose its speculation as to whether the added benefits which have been noted by some are a by product of the initial aim or were intentional.


----------



## Constance62 (23 August 2015)

Hi Only just joined this forum, but very interested in the Equinox supplement if anyone else has tried it?? I have a mare who had Colitis X in November last year, and made a good recovery (after a week of intensive treatment in Leahurst) but she has been tense this summer, and not just while in season, tried MAH Nupafeed calmer on her and it sent her loopy! Just wondering if she is experiencing discomfort in her gut?? She is very sweet natured, and you would'nt notice anything while handling her on the ground, but when ridden she is finding it difficult to relax/let go??


----------



## Gorseyhorsey (23 August 2015)

Constance I tried Equinox for my tense, stress, possibly ulcery mare this year as she was getting quite difficult to ride. It didn't make any noticeable difference so I tried Aloeride (aloe vera powder) and the difference is incredible - so much more relaxed and ride-able. Something else to think about.


----------



## Constance62 (23 August 2015)

Thanks, I will google & read up about Aloeride aswell! Trying to make an informed decision, as much as possible! I'm a bit wary after the reaction she had to the MAH, but would like to find something that'll help her to really relax.....


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (24 August 2015)

have a client who feeds it-both the horses look a lot better on it, better condition and bloom but no noticeable difference to behaviours(one is very idle and the other a stress head).


----------



## gingerlegs (24 August 2015)

Constance62 said:



			Thanks, I will google & read up about Aloeride aswell! Trying to make an informed decision, as much as possible! I'm a bit wary after the reaction she had to the MAH, but would like to find something that'll help her to really relax.....
		
Click to expand...

Something to be aware of... MAH is magnesium based. I have 2 horses that are magnesium intolerant and it sends them over the edge! Perhaps best to look for calmers that are not magnesium based, although that isn't easy!! 
I've tried a lot of them to no avail... still searching!


----------



## JoClark (24 August 2015)

I also have an ulcer probs horse, I've had to be very careful with his management. 
I've been through most supplements including Feedmark and aloe and saw no difference. 
The difference I saw was in a reasonably new feed over here, agrobs! 
I to looked into equinox and aviform, I decided to go with aviform pro complete.
He looks great and I'm really happy with how comfortable he is at the moment especially as I've just moved yards and that would have caused him some stress. 

In my opinion different things suit different horses, mine suits this and that's all I can share.


----------



## Fuzzypuff (25 August 2015)

I believe the main ingredient is this one type of yeast. Yeasacc (another yeast) has a good effect on many horses, so I can see how this might also have a good effect. The idea being I guess that the yeast helps replenish good bacteria in the gut and so aid its function. It isn't going to be a cure-all and it isn't going to calm all horses, but it might help those who are edgy because their gut isn't functioning well.


----------



## WelshD (25 August 2015)

Equinox pops up on my Facebook feed almost as much as Forever Living so (rightly or wrongly) I have come to assume that not all reviews and recommendations are impartial

I use this stuff, less than £30 for a big sack of it. They advertised it as suitable for horses at the start but have branded the bag directed at cattle farmers but nonetheless it works for mine http://www.heygatesfeeds.co.uk/agricell-yeast/


----------



## asommerville (25 August 2015)

I tried Equinox with my ulcer buy and he won't touch it - he normally ears everything and it smells really strong.  He's in at the minute after being diagnosed with kissing spines and was terribly stressed, as a last resort (I had some I would give before travel) I've been giving him coligone and the difference has been amazing so maybe that's something else to lol at, I'm hoping he can get his ks op and he will definitely be on coligone whilst recovering


----------



## Constance62 (25 August 2015)

Gingerlegs - Yes I'd tried her on Magic previously and it really had no effect, but the MAH claims to be much more easily absorbed, and it really sent her loopy - I've had her for 5 years and although we may have had our moments I'd always felt really safe on her, but she was so tense and strong and spooky, I felt she wasn't safe to ride! Within a week of taking her off the MAH she was so much better.... although probably taken 3 weeks to get her back to 'normal', so definitely no Magnesium!


----------



## Constance62 (25 August 2015)

Fuzzypuff said:



			I believe the main ingredient is this one type of yeast. Yeasacc (another yeast) has a good effect on many horses, so I can see how this might also have a good effect. The idea being I guess that the yeast helps replenish good bacteria in the gut and so aid its function. It isn't going to be a cure-all and it isn't going to calm all horses, but it might help those who are edgy because their gut isn't functioning well.
		
Click to expand...

That's the way I'm thinking as she had Colitis last winter (inflamation of the colon) and since bringing her back into work she's felt tense, which she didn't before (I've had her for 5 years), so will keep on researching!


----------



## eyes2theright (16 November 2016)

Has anyone got any further feedback now? I have a highly strung ROR who can't have masses of feed as a little toad when stabled at night. Lost topline, slightly teenage attitude and runny bum on grass or when travelling. What to use? I use heygates feed so super interested in perhaps the agricell? Help!!


----------

